# How's this for a question



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

So I am playing a game on my phone early this morning (awake again been a a month since I slept good) and it's called "would you rather" basically they ask you questions and you have to choose a reply. Example is "would you rather drink coke or pepsi" then it gives you the percentages of how people answered. Most of the questions are dumb some are funny but this one really made me think.

Would you rather

Be married to someone who doesn't love you
or
Be married to someone you don't love

Can you guess which answer got the most votes?

Not sure why but it sticks in my mind since I read it, maybe because to me it shows both sides of infidelity the WS during the cheating and the BS after they find out.
Yeah yeah I know both sides will say this isn't entirely true or not in my situation but there are lots of threads here looking at both of these issues.

Just thought it was a great start to the day.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

No, I can't guess. So which one *DID* get the most votes. That's almost like asking, "Would you rather die in a car wreck, or a plane crash?"  Sounds like you'd lose BIG TIME either way.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

My guess is that most people would rather be in a relationship where they are in control then be controlled...that include love....so being married to some one they don't love would the number one answer.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Xenote said:


> My guess is that most people would rather be in a relationship where they are in control then be controlled...that include love....so being married to some one they don't love would the number one answer.


That would be my guess.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

32% to 68% 
people would rather be married to someone they don't love then the other way around.
Xenote you are right everyone likes to be in control being married to someone that doesn't love you gives you very little control unless you divorce them


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Philat said:


> That would be my guess.


Mine as well. Loving someone who doesn't love you hurts. Being loved by someone you don't love doesn't hurt. You get the benefits of being loved without risking anything of yourself.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow...

If those were my only choices...

I'd rather *NOT* be married at all!

Vega


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

We are very selfish, self centered criatures, real black holes.
We rather choose to be loved (taking¿) than love (giving¿).


----------



## standinginthegap (Jan 16, 2014)

Vega said:


> Wow...
> 
> If those were my only choices...
> 
> ...


:iagree:
Either way one person is gonna be in an unhappy marriage


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

If married to a bunny boiler that would not be fun!


----------

